

Analytics for Restaurants - restauranteur

Why is it that nobody have made this? There are literally millions of restaurants out there - No service offer an analytic tool that will help you measure different sets of data in order to improve; if you can measure it you can manage it.<p>Or is it that I am not aware of any decent application that already do this?
======
taylorbuley
There are plenty of metrics for traditional e-commerce, to which I think
ordering online is becoming more and more similar.

I like to chat up local resteraunteurs because I'm looking for someone to give
me access to raw small business data I can use as real fodder for my R
programming learning (the idea is someone gives me data to play with and I see
if I can find any insights).

One thing I've heard about data is either non-electronic or they are locked up
by vendors who tie software to hardware and make everything sell-up and add-
on.

That said, OpenTable is a relative newcomer and seems to be in the best
position to offer those services. From what I understand one of the big pillar
of OpenTable's business model is the software/booking suite that runs on a
terminal in the resteraunt (which is how they can book availability remotely).
Unfortunately, OpenTable doesn't have an API yet and since it's a public
company we can probably assume they will be very cautious about API
development that they might perceive as a revenue cannibalization threat (see
Twitter).

~~~
restauranteur
I want to be able to infer and extrapolate from buying behavior. Suppose a
customer buys at 1300hrs a certain plate, then at 1545hrs the same customer
comes back for ice cream. Can I offer something specific for this customer?
Can I award him for coming every day? How can I personalize his experience as
a customer more? This of course, would be easier on a place that only have 2-5
customers, but alas, restaurants are usually rather crowded.

Basically it's a Basecamp style web-app that needs to get done. For poker it's
called PokerTracker. I am looking for RestaurantTracker.

